# 19 inch wheels on mk1 tt roadster



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

looking for some help regarding spacer sizes

just been given a set of 19 inch rs4 alloys and tyres by friend, does anyone know what spacer size i require to stop them fouling the stock suspension the pcd is correct at 108 wheels are 19 x 8.5 tyres are 255x40xr19

any info appreciated


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

darrenreis said:


> ... the pcd is correct at 108...


TT PCD is 5x100


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PCD of 5 x 108 ?? should be 5 x 100. Tyre size is completely incorrect. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

hi just checked again

pcd is 5 x 100

tyre size is definitely 255/40/r19

so do i need to change the tyres ?

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

darrenreis said:


> hi just checked again
> pcd is 5 x 100
> tyre size is definitely 255/40/r19
> so do i need to change the tyres ?
> cheers


Hi, If you want to keep 255 width you will have to use a 30 profile. 255/30/19.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Darren, We also need to know the wheel ET & centre bore if you want accurate answers.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

darrenreis said:


> tyre size is definitely 255/40/r19
> 
> so do i need to change the tyres ?


100% !!
255/40R19 are 50mm bigger in diameter than the std 225/40R18, so yes they are HUGE...!!


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

okay so basically i have cocked up and not checked this out properly seems to be theme here lol

full info is

wheel 19 x 8.5 , et35 , pcd 5 x 100 , bore 60mm

tyres 255 x 40 x r19

how do i make these fit a mk1 roadster with standard suspension ?
or do i cut my losses and sell them

cheers in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You will require spigot rings to correct the centre bore 57.1 to 60mm.
255 tyres may catch on the front.
235/35/19 tyre will probably be better & keep the rolling radius almost the same.
Hoggy.


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

Awesome I love this forum

Thanks everybody if your ever in glasgow that's a beer I owe you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

silkman said:


> Pics?

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Amazing!! Nice find


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

silkman said:


> Amazing!! Nice find


They have been glass bead blasted not sure wether or not to paint them or leave them as like the finish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2sse (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi you were given these? Good friend! Be interested to see pic of them on your car, while they look pristine sitting in your hall, the road grime and Glasgow winters will be a nightmare to keep them that way. I would powdercoat them, I have used P&J in Thornliebank who are reasonable, good quality and turn them around really quick. Try Google Kouki Tech Visual Tire Size Calculator to compare rolling radius of different size wheel tyre combinations for checking clearance and gearing etc I would suspect 40 series is going to be far too big on a mk1.


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

k2sse said:


> Hi you were given these? Good friend! Be interested to see pic of them on your car, while they look pristine sitting in your hall, the road grime and Glasgow winters will be a nightmare to keep them that way. I would powdercoat them, I have used P&J in Thornliebank who are reasonable, good quality and turn them around really quick. Try Google Kouki Tech Visual Tire Size Calculator to compare rolling radius of different size wheel tyre combinations for checking clearance and gearing etc I would suspect 40 series is going to be far too big on a mk1.


thanks for the info its appreciated, the current tyres are too big as i have tried to fit them on the car, thats why i was asking about spacers

but whats with the " ? " and the " ! "


----------



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

just a quick update , now winter is by .....mostly lol i got the 19 inch wheels powder coated and new tyres on. decided to get the strut brace coated as well, hopefully MOT this week and get it on the road. thanks again for all the help and info


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Look very nice [smiley=dude.gif]

I have the same colour coupe so if you get bored of them you know who to pm :roll:


----------



## chrispage1 (Jan 15, 2020)

darrenreis said:


> just a quick update , now winter is by .....mostly lol i got the 19 inch wheels powder coated and new tyres on. decided to get the strut brace coated as well, hopefully MOT this week and get it on the road. thanks again for all the help and info


Looks great - when you got this done, what spacers did you put on the front?


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Without spacers an 8.5 rim with et35 will sit 4.5mm further out than a standard 18 x 8 rim, so no spacers needed although 12mm spacers should put the wheels flush with arch.


----------

